# A question related to FreeBSD bug tracking



## tcn (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,

  Just wondering if the bug tracking system is kept up to speed with developments.  I submitted a bug regarding geli and before I did, I wanted to see if there were a similar bug in the list.  Searching for geli brought me bugs in the "open" status since 2005...

tcn.


----------



## aragon (Dec 4, 2009)

On a slight tangent, I was wondering why GNATS is still around.  I submit a steady, occasional amount of patches and always find the PR system to be a real pain to interact with.  How do FreeBSD devs feel about GNATS?  Has anything else been considered/tried?


----------



## lme@ (Dec 11, 2009)

@aragon:
There is some effort ongoing to replace GNATS, but it will take some time...

@tcn: Please post your error to the PR and ask on #freebsd-bugbusters on EFNet if someone can assign the PR to somebody.


----------



## tcn (Dec 12, 2009)

lme@,

  I am not familiar with this course of action.  I will log on IRC and send that request but I am unsure that I will receive any attention...

  There is another thing.  I can't update the bug myself.  I found something that might guide someone to solve the problem but can't do anything about it until someone is assigned and I can send him hints.


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 12, 2009)

Just submit a followup with the information. The email for the followup can be found at the bottom of the PR page.


----------



## aragon (Dec 14, 2009)

lme@ said:
			
		

> @aragon:
> There is some effort ongoing to replace GNATS, but it will take some time...


I noticed this today.  It was scheduled for completion end June - do you know if that happened?  Is Mark's prototype online somewhere?


----------



## lme@ (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, not yet. Mark is still working on it.


----------



## aragon (Dec 14, 2009)

Cool.  I'll look out for it.


----------



## Alt (Mar 11, 2011)

December 14th, 2009





			
				aragon said:
			
		

> I noticed this today.  It was scheduled for completion end June - do you know if that happened?  Is Mark's prototype online somewhere?


Its so disappointing
Maybe i could help? I have strong skills in web-developing and interested in this project..


----------



## aragon (Mar 12, 2011)

Alt said:
			
		

> Maybe i could help? I have strong skills in web-developing and interested in this project..


Drop Mark a mail I think.  I was considering the same a while ago, but life got busy, as usual... :/


----------

